# An Update on the upcoming Tamron 17-35mm f/2.8-4 Di OSD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

> The Tamron 17-35mm f/2.8-4 Di OSD, which leaked out earlier this week is likely going to be officially announced by Monday, August 6, 2018 at the latest, and according to Nokishita, you will be able to preorder this new lens then.
> Pricing on the lens is 78,300 yen including tax, which roughly converts to $700 USD. We’d expect this lens to come in at about $499 USD before tax for American buyers.
> The Nikon version is slated to start shipping on September 4, 2018, there is no word on when the Canon version will begin shipping.
> Tamron has had a string of good value lenses over the last couple of years, and we’d expect the 17-35mm f/2.8-4 Di OSD to continue the streak.



Continue reading...


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2018)

Compared to the nicer Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC, you lose IS and f/2.8 on the long end. 

But one would wager we'd surely gain a front filter ring and a more compact size. Might be a nice lens for those that want front filters + 17mm f/2.8 + AF + FF coverage.

- A


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 3, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Compared to the nicer Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC, you lose IS and f/2.8 on the long end.
> 
> But one would wager we'd surely gain a front filter ring and a more compact size. Might be a nice lens for those that want front filters + 17mm f/2.8 + AF + FF coverage.
> 
> - A


Yes, filter size and their cost is something to consider when trying to make the leap. I retired my Canon 24-105L version one and decided on a Tamron 24-70 f2.8 G2. 82mm filters! I was so spoiled with the 77mm being common to most of my Canon lenses. To add insult to injury, I forgot to remove the polarizer from my que on a separate filter order and now have two polarizers for it. Anybody want a deal?


----------



## srgb_rothko (Aug 3, 2018)

It's going to be $599.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 3, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Yes, filter size and their cost is something to consider when trying to make the leap. I retired my Canon 24-105L version one and decided on a Tamron 24-70 f2.8 G2. 82mm filters! I was so spoiled with the 77mm being common to most of my Canon lenses. To add insult to injury, I forgot to remove the polarizer from my que on a separate filter order and now have two polarizers for it. Anybody want a deal?


At the risk of straying too far off topic, Keith what do you think of your Tamron 24-70 G2? I haven’t heard a lot of first hand reports from users.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 7, 2018)

Is this lens focus by wire? Tamron shows the focusing mechanism on their site: http://tamron-usa.com/product/lenses/a037.html, but I can't tell which it is.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 13, 2018)

B&H and Adorama won't answer this simple question, but Abt Electronics did - it is focus by wire. I will order this for an upcoming hike, but if the manual focusing is flakey like the Sigma 70 Art, back it goes.

Or should I have low expectations for focus by wire?


----------

